# Planning 1965 Plymouth Valiant Conversion



## denizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is more info on the Transmission: http://www.allpar.com/mopar/torqueflite.html

i'm worried that if i'm coasting along and let off the "gas" pedal that it will down shift and create such a ruckus in the transmission. since this vehicle has no PCM, what concerns should i be worried about?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You should be more worried about being yet another newbie claiming perpetual motion works.


----------



## denizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Probably right but I will still fiddle with it. The earth's rotation is perpetual, so I believe it's possible. Even if overunity does not mean perpetual 
I'm just looking for a good AC 3 phase motor. So many choices and prices...


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

denizen said:


> Probably right but I will still fiddle with it. The earth's rotation is perpetual, so I believe it's possible. Even if overunity does not mean perpetual
> I'm just looking for a good AC 3 phase motor. So many choices and prices..


The Earth's rotation isn't perpetual: Earth is slowing down, at a rate of about 0.005 seconds per year per year. It's just that it has a huge mass, and thus a LOT of inertia, and not much friction to slow it (Just the act of the tides).


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a bit lost, are you asking for our help here or just posting that you wish to make a car that runs on nothing?

I tell you now, even if you can magically turn 100 watts into 140 watts you will still be loosing your free lunch.

Controller loss (heat energy and board usage)
Motor Loss (heat energy, noise energy and arcing "light energy")
Rolling resistance from tires.
Aerodynamic losses.
Vehicle lights/indicators
Stereo system
Vacuum pump
Power steer unit

Among about 20 other things that will sap your hard earned volts and amps.

As for your question, "will a honda civic set up work in the Valiant?" 
I shall answer with a question: 
will the civics gas powered engine work?


----------



## denizen (Apr 2, 2011)

NZero said:


> I'm a bit lost, are you asking for our help here or just posting that you wish to make a car that runs on nothing?
> 
> I tell you now, even if you can magically turn 100 watts into 140 watts you will still be loosing your free lunch.
> 
> ...


well I guess I made a big mistake in this forum. All I really needed, wanted were some good advice on which AC 3 phase motors to look into.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

denizen said:


> well I guess I made a big mistake in this forum. All I really needed, wanted were some good advice on which AC 3 phase motors to look into.


ok, well tell us what weight this thing is, expected range/run time and I'm sure someone not put off by the original post may have some input.
I have never dealt with AC stuff before but I am sure someone could prob offer some advice.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

denizen said:


> well I guess I made a big mistake in this forum. All I really needed, wanted were some good advice on which AC 3 phase motors to look into.


Have a look into the aeva forums. They experimented with a 18kw 4 pole abb industrial motor that is wound for something like 100V. If you know any friendly rewinders in your city, have a talk with them about a low voltage rewound ac motor. 

Just remember that the invertor you need will need to be able to deliver at least 3x the motor nominal amps to be of real use. Any decent invertor with vector control should do, as long as it is big enough.

BTW, there is a sticky thread for free energy, overunity and such if you feel you need to discuss it.

Regards
Dawid


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

DawidvC said:


> BTW, there is a sticky thread for free energy, overunity and such if you feel you need to discuss it.
> 
> Regards
> Dawid


Oh jesus don't encourage him


----------



## denizen (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Dawid. 

Cynicism does more harm to the field of science and physics than does gullibility Nzero. I'm no noob either. Just because I recently joined this particular forum doesn't mean I'm not learned. Be less volatile to this thread please. When you have factual proof, I'll find your thoughts on alternative energy more valid. Cynicism.. 

Please post any and all AC 3 phase motors and links to the manufacturers please please please. Preferably something between 60kw and 125kw.

About the civic conversion, I wouldn't take a good engine out of it. I mean buy a dead engine civic. Logically.. God this site is like pulling wisdom teeth..


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Almost nobody is running an AC motor in these forums. 

Most home built on-road EVs to date run a series wound DC motor with a suitable buck controller. They don't need to be matched to work together. I have used 2 Prestolite MTC motors and 1 Advanced DC 8 inch motor, along with a Curtis 1221b controller, DC Power Systems DCP450 controller, and a Cafe Electric Z1k-HV controller. My parts would be much more typical of other users here.

Of the few homebuilt EVs with AC drives, most seem to be using one of these packages or a surplus Siemens system. I am not aware of any stand alone (not part of a motor/controller package) on-road AC controllers. If something like that was available I would guess it would be pared with a standard industrial 3-phase motor. Since nothing like that seems to be available few have looked into suitable industrial motors.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

another common (relatively speaking) AC inverter and motor combination you can find are a DMOC/UMOC inverter and azure dynamics or solectra AC55 motor. 300V system, 80KW. These were manufactured mostly in the late 90's and early 2000's so you will need to find one surplus. Ebay or an EV parts retailer who deals in surplus/used are your best bets. Or get lucky on craigslist like I did. (no snide comments please) The motors seem to be more common than the inverters, as other manufacturers also made inverters for the same motor, but none of those seem to be supported or usable. I believe the manufacturer still supports these but still, you are dealing with low volume, surplus equipment. Here is a link to pictures of the stuff I am talking about: http://metadope.com/Bus/Sale/index.html

I've got one of these sets that is eventually going to go into a scion Xb most likely.

If you are sure about this magic power source, I strongly suggest 1) Deal with whomever you are getting this thing from in person and don't ever send money up front and 2) have it in your possession and up and running before you build the rest of the car around it. Once you have achieved all that, drive it cross country nonstop with cameras going 24/7 and show all of us how foolish we were to doubt it.

Good luck


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cynicism does more harm to the field of science and physics than does gullibility Nzero. I'm no noob either. Just because I recently joined this particular forum doesn't mean I'm not learned. Be less volatile to this thread please. When you have factual proof, I'll find your thoughts on alternative energy more valid. Cynicism..


Once you have achieved all that, drive it cross country nonstop with cameras going 24/7 and show all of us how foolish we were to doubt it.*

Watch out for the flying pigs

*Cynicism is the cardinal virtue in science - its what distinguishes science from all previous methods of finding out about the world

Show Me!! - is a very "scientific" statement

- Extreme claims need extreme evidence - anybody who is saying all of physics is wrong had better have some good rock solid data*


----------

